# installation help?



## mac21 (Dec 19, 2004)

I spent all day today installing a 30"Fortec Dish with a Pansat PM900 motor got everything mounted correctly but having trouble locating any satellites.As what from I have read I came up with these numbers my lattitude is 32.78 and my longitude is 96.8.I came up with [email protected] as my true south Sat. and my magnetic declination is 176.4.So my question is I aligned the dish to 176.4 (this is the entire mast that holds the lnband dish)I am trying to figure out what my motor and dish elevations should be the manual that came w/the motor said motor elevation is 27.8 and antenna elevation is 25.0.Yet other websites suggust to set the motor elevation to your lattitude and use "p" for the dish elevation I calculated "p" as 51.9 so I calculted Dish Elevation=p-(60-lattitude) came out to 24.68 .I am a little confused and wanting some tips or pointers to help me out a lillte thanks


----------

